# 2012 E564 Water Tank Heater Wiring



## Andy56aps (Jan 30, 2016)

Good afternoon.

I have a Bessie 564e (2012) and I would appreciate assistance as I want to know...

1. Are the fresh / waste water tank wiring looms factory fitted even if no heating elements were fitted.?
2. Where can I purchase the elements & instructions to fit them.?

Thanks in advance

Andy Stennett
07738 528178


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not able to help with your question, merely to suggest that you post the same question on the Swift forum as well as on here.

cabby


----------

